# phenibut DIARRHEAAAAAAAAAAA



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

i get DIARRHEAAAAAAA from phenibut. WHY? and what does it mean? should i stop? : oooooooooo are there any permanent effects? ahhhhhh



i seem to have permanent diahrrea after starting it 2 days ago. i only took a 500mg dose. .... oh nos


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like your taking way to much. With Phinibut you should start very low, like around 100 mg and then build up to a higher amount slowly. You just maybe more sensitive to it. Phinibut is a pretty powerful supplement, go really easy with it.

Phinibut should only be used when nessesary. You shouldn't be taking it everyday if that's what your doing. Sorry but it's just NOT a good med for daily use. For now just lower the dose and see what happens. If that doesn't work then your going to have to look for something else.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Sounds like your taking way to much. With Phinibut you should start very low, like around 100 mg and then build up to a higher amount slowly. You just maybe more sensitive to it. Phinibut is a pretty powerful supplement, go really easy with it.
> 
> Phinibut should only be used when nessesary. You shouldn't be taking it everyday if that's what your doing. Sorry but it's just NOT a good med for daily use. For now just lower the dose and see what happens. If that doesn't work then your going to have to look for something else.


no i've been taking it once every few days, and each time about 250mg, as far as i know that is a really low dose. i don't know. i just have a really weak digestive system

how the hell do i strengthen my digestive system

why does it suck balls so much


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, you would have to tell a little more about your eating habits so someone here can give you some clear advice. 

Maybe it's the lack of nutrients in your diet that is making your digistive system weak. Are you taking a multi-B vitamin? B vitamins are essential for digestive health. Vitamin C also helps to keep the digestive tract healthy and keeps the immune system healthy as well. With C you also don't have to worry about taking too much of it since it is flushed out your system quickly. Fiber is also important. 

I have been taking a multivitamin since I was in grade school and I honestly can't remember ever having any serious digestive problems even when taking supplements for my social anxiety. I also try to stay active though which helps.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

It might be a good idea to get off that and try something else. It's supposed to be phenibut, not runny butt.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It might be a good idea to get off that and try something else. It's supposed to be phenibut, not runny butt.


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeheheheheheheehe

yea, but it helps a lot and it's all i have now. less anxiety, way worth runny butt


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Well, you would have to tell a little more about your eating habits so someone here can give you some clear advice.
> 
> Maybe it's the lack of nutrients in your diet that is making your digistive system weak. Are you taking a multi-B vitamin? B vitamins are essential for digestive health. Vitamin C also helps to keep the digestive tract healthy and keeps the immune system healthy as well. With C you also don't have to worry about taking too much of it since it is flushed out your system quickly. Fiber is also important.
> 
> I have been taking a multivitamin since I was in grade school and I honestly can't remember ever having any serious digestive problems even when taking supplements for my social anxiety. I also try to stay active though which helps.


well i've had a poor digestive system since i was little i think. when i was younger i almost died from diarrhea (haha  what a great way to die). and the past few years anxiety and sedentariness due to depression and laziness have wreaked havoc on my body, immune system, and digestive system. so. yea. i'm fat


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

There must be something that can help with it that doesn't cause such an unpleasant symptom!


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> There must be something that can help with it that doesn't cause such an unpleasant symptom!


hmph :/ i dunno.

eek! someone help! someone with pharmacology crap knowledge


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I know there are other anti-anxiety meds. I've been trying deep breathing for my panic attacks. I am trying to find natural ways to ease my anxiety before I go on medication, since I had problems from meds before.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I know there are other anti-anxiety meds. I've been trying deep breathing for my panic attacks. I am trying to find natural ways to ease my anxiety before I go on medication, since I had problems from meds before.


yea but those seem sort of futile; maybe i'm just lazy. i'm heading off to college soon and am terrified. i need to be able to have something on hand that i can whip out to make things better you know? kinda scared sh itless


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

You could try Idebenone Picamillon or Piracetam. Idebenone is said to act like Phenibut and lower anxiety. Picamillon is also a type of GABA that can cross the BBB. The nootropic Piracetam is a derivative of GABA and is said to have helped some people. They also help with focus and concentration.

I have bought a number of supps but another one that got my attention this past week was Kratom and it is also used to lower anxiety. I have found it in powder form for pretty cheap (100 g for 30 bucks) so i guess it's worth a shot. The problem though is that tolerance can build up really quick if you dose to high and you run the risk of becoming addicted. But if you keep your dose low and take a few days of the week off you should be okay.

All those have tolerance issues but if you put them into a stack (and if your able to get Phenibut to work for you) you could be able to cycle them every so often to avoid problems.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> You could try Idebenone Picamillon or Piracetam. Idebenone is said to act like Phenibut and lower anxiety. Picamillon is also a type of GABA that can cross the BBB. The nootropic Piracetam is a derivative of GABA and is said to have helped some people. They also help with focus and concentration.
> 
> I have bought a number of supps but another one that got my attention this past week was Kratom and it is also used to lower anxiety. I have found it in powder form for pretty cheap (100 g for 30 bucks) so i guess it's worth a shot. The problem though is that tolerance can build up really quick if you dose to high and you run the risk of becoming addicted. But if you keep your dose low and take a few days of the week off you should be okay.
> 
> All those have tolerance issues but if you put them into a stack (and if your able to get Phenibut to work for you) you could be able to cycle them every so often to avoid problems.


i've heard of those, but haven't heard of Idebenone . i'll look that s hit up

anybody got any answers for my diarrhea dilemma? is it significantly bad for my body that i should stop taking it if it helps me a lot? how crappy is diarrhea for your body? (hehe)


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

those are some great a ss suggestions though, thank you


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

jijiji said:


> i've heard of those, but haven't heard of Idebenone . i'll look that s hit up
> 
> anybody got any answers for my diarrhea dilemma? is it significantly bad for my body that i should stop taking it if it helps me a lot? how crappy is diarrhea for your body? (hehe)


Diarrhea depletes electrolytes from your body. It's definitely not something you want to have every day. You could become severely dehydrated.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Diarrhea depletes electrolytes from your body. It's definitely not something you want to have every day. You could become severely dehydrated.


tanks! you're very helpful. i think dehydration is kind of worth it though.MUCH better experience than anxiety. up until death, it is fine with me


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

jijiji said:


> no i've been taking it once every few days, and each time about 250mg, as far as i know that is a really low dose. i don't know. i just have a really weak digestive system
> 
> how the hell do i strengthen my digestive system
> 
> why does it suck balls so much


 lol easy..eat food from the streets,try eating in those latin food stalls,the food is delicious and it will strenghten ur digestive system.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It's okay. I had this as well on one of my meds. I had to take anti-diarrheal pills just so I would not have it. An example is Maalox or Imodium. I took the no name pills every day and they worked just fine. If I skipped one dose of it, I had it again so take it every day.


----------

